# Rude algae and so am I !!!



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

No more algae :whoo:.2 month of fight. Mixing split and burst photo period, 40% weekly water changes using RO, doubling amount of Mono potassium phosphate, trace element + Seachem iron and excel.
I’d like to share my way to clean very fast BBA or any other algae from stones, plastic parts, driftwood etc. 
If you can fit them in microwave for 30 sec the work is done. After 3-4 days they look like new. No more scrubbing, bleaching or any other hard work procedure


----------



## medicTHREE (Feb 5, 2010)

Putting rocks from your aquarium in your aquarium is very, very dangerous. For one, it could have metal in it. 2, while you might not think so, rocks absorb water, water heats up rapidly in rocks and thus causes rocks to explode. DO NOT DO THIS. 

Next, Driftwood could also splinter off because of rapid expansion of water. 

You could just use hydrogen peroxide with no work at all.


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 14, 2008)

medicTHREE said:


> Putting rocks from your aquarium in your *microwave* is very, very dangerous. For one, it could have metal in it. 2, while you might not think so, rocks absorb water, water heats up rapidly in rocks and thus causes rocks to explode. DO NOT DO THIS.
> 
> Next, Driftwood could also splinter off because of rapid expansion of water.
> 
> You could just use hydrogen peroxide with no work at all.


Edit


----------



## medicTHREE (Feb 5, 2010)

DarioDario said:


> Edit


what?


----------

